# Crosmans new big bore airgun! sounds like a fun predator gun!



## MaxxisHntr

for those of you who were diggin Butcher45s airgun; check this out! Crosman airguns just released a new gun called the Rogue and man does it look awesome! (ive done a lot of reading on it) its a .357 big bore airgun, it shoots 150gr hollow points anywhere from 700-1000fps. claimed to shoot sub-MOA at 75yds! its also super quiet, around the DB level of a .22lr. and its an electronically controlled air system. price hasnt been announced yet but it sure doesnt sound cheap!it seems like it would make a pretty sweet predator or big game gun!
Heres a link to a video on it-


----------



## youngdon

It looks pretty cool, I wish that they could have done a video on par with www.hausofguns.com. With all the shooting going on around him it was hard to hear what he was saying. If I was trying to extol the virtues of a new product I think I would try to make the video as top notch as possible.


----------



## ebbs

THIS IS VERY COOL looking!


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> It looks pretty cool, I wish that they could have done a video on par with www.hausofguns.com. With all the shooting going on around him it was hard to hear what he was saying. If I was trying to extol the virtues of a new product I think I would try to make the video as top notch as possible.


I think there's a compliment in there somewhere! Thanks for the push, Don. I imagine that would be a tough place to deal with sound blocking at. A lapel mic would have gone a long way to help keep the external sounds to a minimum.

Oh, by the way, guess who got a wireless lapel mic for H.o.G.'s next round of reviews???!!!!


----------



## youngdon

I absolutely meant that as a compliment. The wind issue was mother nature which last I tried was not being controlled, You might think that if you were going to shoot a 8 minute video you could have the others hold their fire for a moment.

It is cool looking despite their lack of planning.


----------



## Butcher45

The video was made at the SHOT show.

The Rogue is yet to be released. The rifle in the video is a proto-type. I am hoping for a shorter/lighter version than the proto-type to hit the market. I don't see it throwing 150grainers at 1000fps.....more like around 850fps. 110grainers may very well do 1000fps.

The proto-type is four feet long and about 9.5 pounds without a scope.......not something I would want to tote around predator hunting thru the rain forests I hunt.

I really like the looks of the Rogue for a bench-rest/P-dog type rifle.......it actually looks IDEAL for that. I applaud Crosman for introducing the rifle in .357 caliber rather than .308, or 9mm which are both traditional jacketed bullet rounds. The .357 is a classic cast-boolit caliber with a very wide selection of boolit molds available.


----------



## On a call

I agree, good job Crossman. This is not my grandma's air rifle any more.

I grew up with a 760 still have it somewhere. I can just emagine the game I could have taken with this gun as a youth.


----------



## MaxxisHntr

[quote name='ebbs']I think there's a compliment in there somewhere! Thanks for the push, Don. I imagine that would be a tough place to deal with sound blocking at. A lapel mic would have gone a long way to help keep the external sounds to a minimum.

Oh, by the way, guess who got a wireless lapel mic for H.o.G.'s next round of reviews???!!!!







[/QUOTE

hmm i just got an idea!!!







maybe when the Rogue is released you could see if crosman would send you a test model to do one of your high quality reviews! Haha especially since those shot show videos needed some major work to really represent the gun well. Id like to see more accuracy testing at various distances rather than shooting big steel targets. If you could get the gun and a pump for free that would be an awesome deal! I know of a few guys on youtube that get big money airguns for free just to make a 10min overview/shooting test on it.


----------



## ebbs

I like the way you think MaxxisHunter


----------



## lucas_shane

wow !! never thought I would see the likes of this. lol

nothing like a $600 air rifle lol


----------



## ReidRH

Pretty Cool But Really How many People would spend 600 dollars on an Air Rifle? If I am Spending 600 Dollars on a gun its gonna reach out and Tag Something!


----------



## ReidRH

Ebbs I would Really Like to see Your Review of it!


----------



## lucas_shane

ReidRH said:


> Pretty Cool But Really How many People would spend 600 dollars on an Air Rifle? If I am Spending 600 Dollars on a gun its gonna reach out and Tag Something!


sorry I was just mouthing off, I have no idea how much they might be


----------



## ebbs

ReidRH said:


> Ebbs I would Really Like to see Your Review of it!


Thanks Rich. I really hope to do one on something like this. I'd do something fun with it like shoot at fruit or something at hunting type ranges. Looks interesting to me. Hard to spend $600 on, but if you were to use it as a primary hunting tool I could see it.


----------



## Butcher45

ReidRH said:


> Pretty Cool But Really How many People would spend 600 dollars on an Air Rifle? If I am Spending 600 Dollars on a gun its gonna reach out and Tag Something!


$600 is a bargain compared to many airguns selling for $1400-$2000+ such as Daystate, Theobin, and FX airguns. And those are all smallbores .22's and maybe .25's.

If you shootyour powder-burner with your hunting loads as much as I can afford to shoot my air rifle with it's hunting boolit, you would probably have spent enough money to buy another powder-burner. If you hunt and target shoot all you want with a bigbore airgun, you would save some serious $$$ on ammo. So in a way, you get a free gun, for buying a bigbore airgun and shooting/hunting with it for a couple years (or maybe much less).

750 .45Colt hunting slugs to my door=$90

750 .45Colt cartridge firearm ammunition=?


----------



## MaxxisHntr

Butcher45 said:


> $600 is a bargain compared to many airguns selling for $1400-$2000+ such as Daystate, Theobin, and FX airguns. And those are all smallbores .22's and maybe .25's.
> 
> If you shootyour powder-burner with your hunting loads as much as I can afford to shoot my air rifle with it's hunting boolit, you would probably have spent enough money to buy another powder-burner. If you hunt and target shoot all you want with a bigbore airgun, you would save some serious $$$ on ammo. So in a way, you get a free gun, for buying a bigbore airgun and shooting/hunting with it for a couple years (or maybe much less).
> 
> 750 .45Colt hunting slugs to my door=$90
> 
> 750 .45Colt cartridge firearm ammunition=?


Good point. Ammo is definitly alot cheaper. I somehow am guessing the Rogue is gonna be a bit more than $600 though, on an airgun forum there was a rumor that at was gonna be over $1,000. Pretty darn crazy, but compared to other big bores with it having a computer inside it for the power settings and trigger weights etc i guess it kind of makes sense. That is alot of money i can personally say an AR would be my first choice if i had that much to spend on a gun


----------



## Butcher45

Well I have heard that Rogues are being shipped out, but have yet to hear from anyone known or unknown that has bought one.

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Rogue_ePCP_Air_Rifle/2399


----------



## youngdon

Definitly looks like a fun toy. Kind of pricey though, especially for a gun that can only push a .357 caliber bullet to 1000 fps. That makes it good on deer to about 75yds MAX and that is pushing it quite a bit IMO.


----------



## On a call

Yeah..but there is no powder required. I did not catch how they develope that much PSI ? from 1000 to 3000 that is a lot of pressure.

I sure would like to play with one for an afternoon though.


----------



## youngdon

Powder is only $25 a pound. There is an air cylinder, it's hidden in the forend I believe. Only 20 shots at max pressure and it has to be filled from a scuba type tank. How much does that cost and how much to fill it ? Something tells me it's not as cheap as you think. That said, if you buy one let me know, I'd be interested in the accuracy.


----------



## On a call

Oh ok that makes sense.

And can you emagine the price to fix when you have troubles. When my AR breaks I buy a new part, heck...any of my guns.


----------



## youngdon

OH and the gun is $1300.00.


----------



## On a call

Yeah....A long way from where they started.


----------

